# Diawa slosh 30



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Great shape inside and out. I have 4 for sale. $80 each shipped or 2 for $150.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Check your pm box


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Done


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll take the prettiest of them


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Now have 3 left


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Please close


----------

